# New front bumper.....



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)




----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

scorch, i'm definitely feeling that. if i were to ever decide to get a kit, this would be one of my choices. good job :thumbup:

ps- i'm still waiting on what you think of the new mods, get here quick: http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28582


----------



## ThisFlyGuy (Jul 9, 2003)

nice front bumper.....is that poly?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I feel it. Looks good IMO.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

that front bumper lookz . nice. whats' it called?... >I LOVE IT<


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

simply sweet... much better look scorch


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Do you have a profile pic, I want to see how it fits in the wheel well.

Seth


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I love it, but it would need some nice side skirts with it. Because of the shape of the bottom part of the bumper, something like that needs to be incoorperated into the sides so that it doesnt look out of place from the rest of the car.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Not to be mean, but it's just not my taste.I prefer a more stock look for my cars.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh yeah,
Hows it different from the 'combat' kit besides filling in the holes in the bumper?

Seth


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I dont know????*



sethwas said:


> *Oh yeah,
> Hows it different from the 'combat' kit besides filling in the holes in the bumper?
> 
> Seth *


Why dont you tell me, I do plan on redoing the side vents to match the omega skirts and change them up a hair, then possibly offering a whole kit with the same style rear bumper as 1clnb14. I dont know it depends on how well it is recieved....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok,
Just gotta find a decent front pic of one to compare and contrast...


http://maxima.cardomain.com/member_...=member_img_a/226000-226999/226639_1_full.jpg

Since I can't show the pic, I'll link it.
Anyway, what I see different is the filed in bumper holes and two filled in holes by the 'brake vents'. Thats it.


Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Not too bad...but its alot like the Combat.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*It was a combat,*

I had to do alot of work to clean it up and since those holes were crocked when it was made I filled them in to clean it up....


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
It certainly looks much better than the combat since its 'cleaner'.

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *
> http://maxima.cardomain.com/member_...=member_img_a/226000-226999/226639_1_full.jpg
> 
> 
> Seth *


Wow, another kitted B14 with Extreme skirts...

The front looks damn good in person. Much better than the regular Combat IMO.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

beautiful...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i like it but my favorite kit is theomega vis kit


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

That's a clean lookin' bumper. PEACE


----------



## Gruven99 (Oct 19, 2002)

*Nice.*

I have always liked the combat bumper, but you cleaned it up and it looks great. Is this a one off are a post production piece?
I would think a C/F one of these would look very nice on my car.


----------

